# estero/sanibel beach fishing?



## jboriol

I'm on the way down to ft. Myers for the week and was hoping for an updat on any possible beach/wade fishin possibilities. I'll be at coconut hyatt in estero until Tuesday, then over to sanibel. Lived in the area for a few years, but its been a while. Any info would be great.


----------



## Brett

When I make summer trips to Sanibel, sunrise beach snook is my game.
Usually small or no waves and the snook can be sight fished
as they cruise the slough along the shoreline following the bait.
By the time the rest of the tourists start to hit the sand
I've already tangled with some nice sized fish on light tackle
in an area with little or no chance of being cut off.
Once the shell pickers start wandering the shoreline, I'm headed to breakfast.
I've run into a few fly casters during my trips and they were working the same area.
I like top water plastics  that match the size of the baitfish in the area.

Here's a sample vid of the fishing

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HmGouGkxeE[/media]


----------



## jboriol

Thanks for the info, that is what I was planning. I have had snook on thbe brain for weeks now. I'll report if there is anything fishy o ut there.


----------



## jboriol

And....sweet video.


----------



## cpauly33

On the low tides there are a few areas on the West side of Estero Bay, more towards the south end, where you can wade. Just have to keep an eye on the tides or you may end up swimming.


----------



## jboriol

Thanks for the info chris. I plan to hit a few spots on sanibel and hook up with some friends for some evening snook. Thaks again.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Stop into Norm Zeigler's Fly Shop on Sanibel when you get there. They have the most recent reports but if you go in the next couple weeks the fishing should be very good.


----------



## DuckNut

Sending a PM to cut down on "trolling"


----------



## Taterides

Pm sent. Will have skiff in that area for the weekend.


----------



## DuckNut

Master Bait & Tackle on Bonita Beach Rd is the only bait shop on the south side of Estero that I know of to get reports.


----------



## jboriol

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I enjoyed some time with the family for the past few days and tomorrow I will be going out with a friend for some Snook and Red action. I hope to get out again this week and will hit the beach a few mornings as well. Can't wait to get out on the water, thank you all again for the insights.

Regards,
Jimmy


----------



## FlatCat

I'm going to Captiva/south sea plantation July 4. Is the beach fishing similar on Captiva?


----------

